# sendmail smart host got timeout on postfix mail server



## lamany1977 (Feb 18, 2014)

dear all,
I have FreeBSD server 8.2 and sendmail as smart host. I have got problem with sendmail as smart host relay to my ISP smtp.xxx.xxx.net on port 2505

the : /var/log/maillog 

```
"dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Operation timed out with smtp.xxx.xxx.net."
```
I try to change other SMTP and it works fine. But if I send with outlook client to my isp it works fine.

Please give me the solution.

Thank you very much 

irwan


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2014)

How did you configure sendmail(8) to send to a non-standard port (2505)? I'm guessing it's currently configured to send it's mail to the standard port 25.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 18, 2014)

lamany1977 said:
			
		

> I try to change other SMTP and it works fine.


What does "other SMTP" mean?


----------



## lamany1977 (Feb 19, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How did you configure sendmail(8) to send to a non-standard port (2505)? I'm guessing it's currently configured to send it's mail to the standard port 25.



sendmail.cf :

```
#smart relay
DSsmtp.xxxxx.net
.
.
.
.
 DaemonPortOptions=Name=IPv4, Family=inet
 DaemonPortOptions=Name=IPv6, Family=inet6, Modifiers=O
 DaemonPortOptions=Port=2505, Name=MSA, M=E
```


----------



## lamany1977 (Feb 19, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> lamany1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It means...I'm using public SMTP that allows my IP to relay to them server....


----------



## lamany1977 (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay thanks I've found the problem, it cause ESMTP problem, I fill the different port.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

lamany1977 said:
			
		

> sendmail.cf :
> 
> ```
> #smart relay
> ...


I've never done much with sendmail(8) but I do believe this makes sendmail(8) _listen_ on port 2505, not _send_ mail to port 2505. So it's still trying to deliver mail to smtp.yourisp.net:25 instead of smtp.yourisp.net:2505.


----------



## lamany1977 (Feb 20, 2014)

Okay all thanks for the replay.


----------

